# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  help! advice to get to russia for 1+ years

## demoiselle

Hello again, folks. I've been missing due to personal stuff (my father passed away) and returning to finish up graduate school. As soon as I got back (as if things weren't sucky enough) I learned that although I was a finalist for a Fulbright for next year, I did not get it. 
So here's the deal - I have an offer to assist a very talented director for the year, if I can get to Russia. I've applied for a travel grant, and have arranged dirt cheap housing for five months. However, if I want to stay longer than the five months, or not ravish every last penny of my savings, I need a job. 
How can I go about getting a proper work permit? I know I can go through a language school but due to my duties as the apprentice of this director, probably I can only work 8-10 hours per week in addition. I'm inquiring through contacts whether that is enough . . . 
Also, once I get a work permit, how can I extend it? 
Basically, now that the Fulbright option is gone, the rug is pulled out from under me. I work in theatre in a difficult field, and this is probably the BEST and most CAREER MAKING opportunity I will have in years. Plus, if I can get to Moscow, I can live more cheaply than in NYC searching for entry-level work. I professionally, I can't afford NOT to go. 
Any and all help is deeply appreciated. 
demoiselle

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I wonder, if you get a business visa, can one work? You might want to check that option!

----------


## Lt. Columbo

dont get one, its russia! just put an add in the moscow times or find your own private clients. very very easy. i and all my friends do this. i got $20 for playing hangman with a 9yo for an hour. repeat: VERY EASY!

----------


## Lt. Columbo

and no, the business visa is only for looking for potential business. not allowed to work.

----------


## demoiselle

What kind of Visa are you on? tourist? student? then do you have to leave constantly?

----------


## Бармалей

> dont get one, its russia! just put an add in the moscow times or find your own private clients. very very easy. i and all my friends do this. i got $20 for playing hangman with a 9yo for an hour. repeat: VERY EASY!

 You hanged 9 year-olds for a hour? And got PAID to do it? You sick bastard.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Hello again, folks. I've been missing due to personal stuff (my father passed away) and returning to finish up graduate school. As soon as I got back (as if things weren't sucky enough) I learned that although I was a finalist for a Fulbright for next year, I did not get it. 
> So here's the deal - I have an offer to assist a very talented director for the year, if I can get to Russia. I've applied for a travel grant, and have arranged dirt cheap housing for five months. However, if I want to stay longer than the five months, or not ravish every last penny of my savings, I need a job. 
> How can I go about getting a proper work permit? I know I can go through a language school but due to my duties as the apprentice of this director, probably I can only work 8-10 hours per week in addition. I'm inquiring through contacts whether that is enough . . . 
> Also, once I get a work permit, how can I extend it? 
> Basically, now that the Fulbright option is gone, the rug is pulled out from under me. I work in theatre in a difficult field, and this is probably the BEST and most CAREER MAKING opportunity I will have in years. Plus, if I can get to Moscow, I can live more cheaply than in NYC searching for entry-level work. I professionally, I can't afford NOT to go. 
> Any and all help is deeply appreciated. 
> demoiselle

   ::  Just bribe some russian official with the help of some local person once you're here and get whatever permit you need  ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

oh yeah, im one sick sh*t alright. im on a study visa, i can go where i want, when i want (going to spain on wednesday) and i dont have to leave mother russia unless i feel like it. the visa is 6 months but they just extend it.
with the business visa you get a multi-entry exit for a year. leaving all depends on registration. if you register yourself with a hotel (there are hotels that provide registration for 300py) you will need to leave and come back after 3 months to renew registration. 
the best option is to get the person you live with/rent from to register you. this will cause thier tax to go up, but its not much and you can pay them the difference for convenience sake

----------


## demoiselle

> oh yeah, im one sick sh*t alright. im on a study visa, i can go where i want, when i want (going to spain on wednesday) and i dont have to leave mother russia unless i feel like it. the visa is 6 months but they just extend it.
> with the business visa you get a multi-entry exit for a year. leaving all depends on registration. if you register yourself with a hotel (there are hotels that provide registration for 300py) you will need to leave and come back after 3 months to renew registration. 
> the best option is to get the person you live with/rent from to register you. this will cause thier tax to go up, but its not much and you can pay them the difference for convenience sake

 Ok - so a 12 month business visa. . .  I will be staying in a dorm, so they are used to having international students (though I won't be a student - more like an "intern" or "apprentice"). I guess registration won't be a problem.

----------


## tdk2fe

What about the director's theater company?  If he is offering you a job as an intern, he should be able to file the necessary papers that would allow you to stay in the country for a year.   
As for work in Russia, i'm assuming that this is an unpaid internship.  When I was in Russia a year ago, work always seemed to present itself for making money "under the table" as an English tutor.  Unless the situation has changed dramatically (like a crackdown on this type of thing) that is something you may want to consider.  The downside is, of course, the work is sporadic and I wouldn't count on this as a means to support yourself - just something to supplement the income / savings.  I'm not sure what you can charge people for this kind of work (I never took anybody up on their offer) but from what i've heard, it's pretty decent pay for the work required (Lt. Columbo said something about $20/hr, seems right).   
Also, Russia really is a place about who you know.  I'd definately check with whoever offered you this and ask about ways of making money while your there.  If they can't help, and your not a complete tool, you'll more than likely meet people there that can help you out with something.  Good luck. 
tdk

----------


## Lt. Columbo

my friend drums up about $400 a week teching. he learns russian and teaches with writing in between. you will be fine as soon as you have one or two clients. if you're in a dorm then they handle all your registration for you - nothing you need to worry about.
most people get at least part of their pay under the table. i know a bank manager and she gets half her wage paid under the table. why? have no idea  ::  
i think even if the police decided to crack down it would be useless, most english teaching places pay the mafia protection (its cheaper than tax) and most of the police are also involved in the rackett. the circle of life!
sounds like your stuff is all fairly sorted and you should be fine.

----------


## Basil77

> my friend drums up about $400 a week teching. he learns russian and teaches with writing in between. you will be fine as soon as you have one or two clients. if you're in a dorm then they handle all your registration for you - nothing you need to worry about.
> most people get at least part of their pay under the table. i know a bank manager and she gets half her wage paid under the table. why? have no idea  
> i think even if the police decided to crack down it would be useless, most english teaching places pay the mafia protection (its cheaper than tax) and most of the police are also involved in the rackett. the circle of life!
> sounds like your stuff is all fairly sorted and you should be fine.

  It's complete foolishness and scarying children tales about mafia protection)))) It was only in early 90s, belive me. People get payment "under a table" just because their employer doesn't want to pay "social" taxes, it's quite big. I'm working in Italian-Dutch company in Moscow and have most part of my payment "under a table" or, как говорят в конверте или "в чёрную". It's just the way how people doing their business here.

----------


## Ramil

I would add that after the rapid introduction of consumer loans by Russian banks to a local market, people more or less became aware of the fact that receiving the salary "under the table" will block them from the opportunity to get such loans. Banks require an NDFL-2 form (Form that shows your payments of the personal income tax) The sums in this form are either confirmed by your local tax inspection or not. So fraud is not an option. If you pay 13 roubles as your income tax, that would mean your proven income is 100 roubles per month (the tax rate is fixed at 13% for all categories of population) while your real income may be several tens of thousands. In this case you'll be granted to borrow from bank only about 200-300 roubles max. If you want to get more - urge your employer to pay you your full salary officially.

----------

